# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  [Glitch] Camping spot in Damavand Peak

## Ground Zero

Near the north spawn, along the rocks if you climp up avoiding the out of bounds there's a spot here where you can shoot through the rock. Totally hidden from lens glare/incoming fire. Only thing that can kill you are explosives and helicopters.

----------


## HippyHunter

Thanks for the post.

----------

